# ZZ Flowerhorn...... a pictorial growth chart



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

*ENJOY*
All sizes are total lenth.
11-16-08 .......... 2.5 inches









2-14-09...........4.5 inches









5-18-09..........6.75 inches









10-12-09........8.5 inches


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

good to see you got a little nauchal hump outta this guy, good job


----------



## Blademan (Sep 20, 2008)

Very nice! I enjoyed the progressive pics opcorn:


----------



## Amazilia (Sep 5, 2009)

Neat to watch the growth over time! Nice looking fish! Good job! :thumb: :fish: opcorn:


----------



## StillaZilla (Aug 22, 2008)

Very good idea, I wish more people would keep and post a history of a species from juvi to adult. Very interesting, nice fish.


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

Thank you guys!


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

I love the progression pictures too!!

And what a gorgeous fish!!! :drooling:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I love that first pic of him, he was sooooo cute. He has a beautiful tail and fins, love the color and pearls. Nice kok too. Excellent work! :thumb: opcorn:


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

I love the way his lower jaw sticks out more in the latest picture- kind of a tough guy underbite. I need to put up some updated pics of my FH.

Great Fish! :thumb:


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for the replies!


----------

